# Confused with EBC ratings



## LRAT (16/2/21)

I am working on a Westmalle Tripel clone and according to most websites the colour of the end product should be around 7 to 11 EBC.
I've ordered Dingemans Special B and the manufacturer states that the colour is between 300 to 350 EBC!
When I add 12.5kg of Dingemans Special B to my recipe in Beersmith to make a batch of 40 liters the colour comes up as 75 EBC (Which is basically black).
Can somebody tell me where I go wrong in my reasoning?
Could it be possible that there are multiple scales of EBC?


----------



## MHB (16/2/21)

Your problem is that you have ordered a sack of what is in effect a dark crystal malt, you needed a sack of Pilsner Malt.
Pilsner/Pale malt will have an EBC of 3-5 (mostly), if you ordered a sack of roast barley you wouldn't be trying to make Blond Ale out of that.

And no, there is only one scale of EBC, it is 25*the Absorbance of 430nm light in a 10mm cell. (430nm light is blue)
Make a wort according to the Congress Mash method and measure it equals EBC of the grain.
Mark

Congress Mash


----------



## LRAT (16/2/21)

Bummer, it looks like that I ordered the wrong malt then!
Unbelievable, I did all that research and many clone recipes stated that they used the Dingemans Special B malt.
I even could read that this is the malt they use at the brewery.
I'm even more puzzled now...
So, what sort of beer can I make with this malt?
I also got 20kg of Coopers pale malt. Could I mix it so that the colour becomes lighter?
I thought I had it all organised. I've got my Saaz and Hallertau mittelfrueh hops, Wyeast 3787 and my Belgian candi sugar.
Oh well, back to square one...
Thanks for the explanation Mark but the contents of that attachment goes well above my head.
Who said that brewing beer is simple?


----------



## MHB (16/2/21)

LRAT said:


> Snip
> Who said that brewing beer is simple?


Wasn't me

They may have been using Dingemans, but not Special B on its own Dingemans make a full range of malts, from Blond to Black

I love Special B, but it is a dark crystal malt, additions up to 10% will give a nice Amber colour with some great caramel, toffee and biscuit notes. You could go to 15% but over 20 would get problematic, can be a bit cloying sweet and is prone to throwing some astringency.
Do the old 100 grains, say 90g grains of ale and 10 of Special B, mini mash it, have a look at the colour and have a taste. You can mini mash in a coffee cup sitting in water (mashing temperature), heat the cup, malt (ground) and water all together, when you hit about 65oC turn off the heat and cover for half an hour or so, then evaluate.
Mark


----------



## LRAT (16/2/21)

OK, I will follow your suggestions.
I will also try to make a concoction of 90% Coopers ale malt which I ordered from Beerbelly and 10% of the Dingemans Special B.
I got no idea what I will end up with but we can only hope for the best 
Thanks Mark! Much appreciated.


----------



## LRAT (16/2/21)

MHB said:


> Do the old 100 grains, say 90g grains of ale and 10 of Special B, mini mash it


How much water should I add to this?


----------



## MHB (16/2/21)

5-6 times grain weight, about what you would use for an all in (full volume) mash.
M


----------



## An Ankoù (16/2/21)

MHB said:


> Your problem is that you have ordered a sack of what is in effect a dark crystal malt, you needed a sack of Pilsner Malt.
> Pilsner/Pale malt will have an EBC of 3-5 (mostly), if you ordered a sack of roast barley you wouldn't be trying to make Blond Ale out of that.
> 
> And no, there is only one scale of EBC, it is 25*the Absorbance of 430nm light in a 10mm cell. (430nm light is blue)
> ...


That's an interesting page. Thanks. What book id it from? If the rest is as interesting I'd like to read it.


----------



## MHB (16/2/21)

One of the most useful books I own
You can get it from the MBAA Book Store
Its about the best $50 USD you will ever spend on a book, even with the postage.
Worth having a look at the other offerings in the store, there are some great books in there.
Mark


----------



## An Ankoù (16/2/21)

MHB said:


> One of the most useful books I own
> You can get it from the MBAA Book Store
> Its about the best $50 USD you will ever spend on a book, even with the postage.
> Worth having a look at the other offerings in the store, there are some great books in there.
> ...


Thanks Mark, I'm going to check it out this afternoon.


----------

